# Combien d'iOs sur un compte Apple



## Kenpachy (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac et un iPod Touch tous deux liés à mon compte Apple. iCloud est actifs sur les deux.
J'achète régulièrement des app pour moi et pour ma petite fille sur l'iPod Touch.
Je compte acheter 2 iPad : un pour moi et un pour ma petiote sans me débarrasser de mon iPod touch biensur.

Ma question, est-ce que je vais pouvoir lier ces deux nouveaux iPad à mon compte Apple et retélécharger automatiquement mes app sur mon iPad et les app de ma fille sur celui de ma fille sans devoir tout re acheter.
Dit autrement, combien d'iBidules je peux lier à mon compte Apple iCloud?

thx


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si le nombre de machine est limitée. J'en ai 6 relié sur mon compte.


----------



## arbaot (4 Mars 2012)

d'aprés les CONDITIONS GÉNÉRALES DE ITUNES STORE du 12/10/11 



> L&#8217;Association d&#8217;Appareils Associés est soumise aux règles suivantes :
> 
> (i) Vous pouvez auto-télécharger du Contenu iTunes Auto-Livré ou télécharger du Contenu Eligible iTunes *acheté précédemment à partir d&#8217;un Compte sur un maximum de 10 Appareils Associés*, sous réserve de ne pas dépasser la limite de 5 ordinateurs autorisés par iTunes.


et 


> (iv) Vous pouvez télécharger les *contenus gratuits achetés précédemment sur un nombre illimité d&#8217;appareils* lorsqu&#8217;ils sont gratuits sur les Services iTunes, mais dans la limite de 5 ordinateurs autorisés par iTunes.


----------



## Kenpachy (5 Mars 2012)

Merci tous les deux


----------

